# Cheap calls to Germany



## Duffman

Hello,

Moved from Germany to New York some weeks ago. I am looking for cheap ways to call my friends in Germany. Has somebody tried the online prepaid calling card of a provider called DeutschlandAnrufen ? Any suggestions?

Regards,
duffman


----------



## Fatbrit

Look at using a VOIP provider such as Lingo or Vonage for unlimited free calls to German landlines.


----------



## mamasue

I make my international calls with Skype......open a Skype Out account.... much cheaper than any calling cards I looked at..... and I can use the webcam....
I talk for hours on Skype.

www.skype.com


----------



## twostep

OneSuite.com


----------



## RachaelK

I use Skype too. They have different plans - you can ring right from your mobile or landline. Don't have to be online the whole time. I have a plan that costs about $5/month for unlimited calls to New Zealand land lines. I've got a local number I can dial from any phone here that logs me straight into it and it doesn't cost me any more than a local call would (free here).


----------



## mirza56

I recently discovered a very good solution for my international call problems, can work with mobile or landline, cheap tariff rate, reliable. I recommend it to everyone.
Search google for Manifone - Cheap calls from mobile to international destinations


----------



## Cleo Shahateet

Skype is best but "DMV special" pre-paid card has been the cheapest I ever found to call from the US to the UK and Cyprus. They are hard to find though. Check small convenience stores. I have had mine for about 12 years and just keep adding money to it.


----------



## heatht

You could try Truphone - similar to Skype, but works on phones rather than PC. Free calls if you and the other person are connected to Wi-Fi.


----------



## grm

You might try localphone dot com I use it to call Mexico and is cheaper than any phone card that I have used.


----------



## djfourmoney

I vote for Skype, my PC runs all the time its my Media Center. I use a Linksys CIT-200 Handset and my HD web cam, I can't use either or both, oh well Windows limitation I suppose.

Skype out cost $12 a month, not sure how much a in number is but its 50% off now.

If your friends have Skype themselves its a free call. 

You can also make calls with Windows Live and Yahoo Msger. 

V-Tech makes a Yahoo handset. If you dig around the net you should find a unused Uniden MS Messenger phone.

You can also use Skype on most Smart Phones (not the Palm Pre atm) and use 3G or WiFi to make calls.

Win-Win best solution...


----------

